# *sigh* Fitting in



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Some days, I just want to be normal. Some times, being the weird girl who milks goats for a hobby totally sucks.  All or nothing. That's how it is. I can't be the competitive showman and breeder if I am halfway in an halfway out. Parties, vacation, breaks. I can't simply take a break from my animals. Sometimes I take pride in being "The goat girl"'. People tell me I am determined and disciplined and that many kids my age can't do what I do. I feel accomplished. But other times, I would rather be normal than accomplished. I can fit in, but the goats always come up. Either someone makes a snarky comment about me being The goat freak, or I end up being able to do something or go somewhere because of them. Sometimes, I just want to throw in the towel. Other times I want to strangle myself for even considering it. I think I'm bipolar. *End of rant*


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Never be ashamed of your passions. Anyone who knows goats knows how amazing they are. Anyone who doesn't should still be open minded and respectful of you. One of my favorite people is a husky breeder. She isn't into goats, but she was the only person who when I said that I breed goats, didn't even bat and eye. She came over and played with the babies. She got it.

I think we've all been looked down on, but those people will probably never understand the joy, love, and wisdom these wonderful creatures have to offer. I think this teaches an important lesson not to judge anyone or anything until we have a clear, well-rounded view of the subject.

*Steps off soapbox*


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

No, you have goats. Thats not bipolar. Abnormal in some folks eyes yes. But its what you have chosen to do with your life.
You know not everyone understands this through no fault of their own. Even some of my good non goat friends give a glassed over look if I talk about my kids for more than about two sentences.
Ya learn to deal with it. 
I feel for you Paige. :hug:


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks guys. I guess it's not so much fitting in, it's being judged by people who don't have a clue. Ah, well. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

If you truly like doing what you're doing then keep at it; but don't yet people get you down about your hobby. People can often times get us down, especially for people who don't raise goats. My older brother doesn't raise goats and has been trying to talk me out ever since I started.
It gets annoying after a while; but I don't still keep my goats. And get even more 

Also I do agree with you. With goats I rarely get away for vacations or anything. Someone has to watch the farm and its always me.
I think what I may do is have one of my siblings watch the goats and take a vacation of some sort when I can afford it. I worry sometimes about leaving them in the care of my siblings so I may wait till late fall when they aren't milking anymore.

Also remember you don't need to fit in no matter what it is you are doing.
Even if you got out of goats there is always going to be a few people who think you're crazy/don't fit in because you like to sow (just an example) or whatever. Be yourself and the right friends will appreciate you for who you are. Then there are also random acquaintances who aren't going to like goats or whatever; don't let them get to you.

I hope I was of some encouragement.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

When I was in high school I was very "nerdy" I hid my intelligence to the point of literally getting knocked up & flunking out (80's) When I started college 5 years later I discovered something amazing.... nerdy is cool!!!!!


I tell my kids all the time that we should all be proud to be geeks!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Been there done that got the t-shirt! It stinks real bad. I've been into goats since I was 12 I'm now 27. The worst was those who picked on me the most ended up with goats years later and they acted like they knew more then me and were also trying to then be my friend. I wouldn't let them. Thankfully they were states away by then!

Rush forward a number of years and people really respected me for my personal passion. No one batts and eye. I'm grateful for that. 

Kids and teens are the worst. Stick to your guns your passion is all you have in the end. People come and go.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It's probably a good way to judge good friends from bad. If your friends can't see past the fact you love an animal they don't understand, that's a problem. My best friend is in no way a goat fanatic, they terrify her :laugh: But she doesn't make fun of me, and she knows how much I love them. What gets to me is when people mock how much I love them, or worse, mocks them directly. To them, I just tell myself I shouldn't be angry, I should pity them. They're missing a beautiful part of life if they can't accept people (and animals) for what and who they are.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Don't fret too much. Its natural to feel that way at your age. I felt that way, and I didn't have goats yet. I was the "horse girl" at my private school, but it was cool at my high-school since it was in a rural area and the FFA program was big. Goats and livestock? Not as cool. But people think its weird because people these days are modern. Its smart of you to be into something that is self sufficient. The way things are headed with the economy and the direction of the country...we might not have all the easy no-work, go get whatever you want/need at the store type of life forever. Even if that wasn't a potential issue, what is the apocalypse happened? All of your friends who relied on a grocery store for food wouldn't know how to do anything to provide for themselves and starve. At least you'd have goats to milk!!! ....If it wasn't feeling like the odd man out because of goats it would absolutely be because of something else. Teenagers are silly that way with their cliques. Once you're out of school everything changes, people's perspective changes a lot too.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Also, the country girls who like goats, cows, horses, etc...? We get the cowboys in the tight wranglers and the button up shirts and...excuse me while I go faint. I was head over heels for all those country boys/cowboys in school and if given the choice between just one hot cowboy or a harem of studly jocks I would have jumped the poor cowboy, thrown him in my truck, and left those other boys in the dust.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

firelight27 said:


> Also, the country girls who like goats, cows, horses, etc...? We get the cowboys in the tight wranglers and the button up shirts and...excuse me while I go faint. I was head over heels for all those country boys/cowboys in school and if given the choice between just one hot cowboy or a harem of studly jocks I would have jumped the poor cowboy, thrown him in my truck, and left those other boys in the dust.


If that is the case then I am NEVER getting out of goats


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

A suggestion:

Maybe you could invite a couple of those "uneducated" friends over for a day or weekend and show them what goats are all about. Maybe during a time when you know they will be kidding (if you breed them) or just after they have had their young-uns. People love baby animals. Just as long as you explain that they are not cute babies forever, like some people when they get a puppy and the cuteness fades away then they get rid of them and the goats depend on us for lots of care. But it would be a great opportunity to have them ask you questions about their care and why you love them so much. Hands-on methods can be a great ice breaker. Helping with a delivery or bottle feeding might help interest them. They might realize that you're not so wacky after all! And if they still think you are and don't respect you then phooey on them...who needs them anyway? All we can do is educate people about what we love...GOATS!!

When I lived in the big city (Los Angeles, CA) my children had a pet event at their school. The first grade students were able to bring their pets for a petting zoo. Many of them brought hamsters, lizards, and dogs. We brought our turtles. There was one person whose grand parents brought a 3 day old lamb. It was suckling on my thumb. It was the most endearing moment I think I have ever had.

Maybe you could even hold free goat workshops at your farm to educate the students at your school with the permission and help of you parents/guardians, of course. Maybe you could hold 2 or 3 of them during the school year. Limit them to the first three(or however many you and your parents can handle) people who sign up. You would probably need the permission from school advisors as well as permission slips for students to give their parents. I don't know how that would work out... Just a suggestion.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

yeah I know exactly what you mean. I even gave up my herd to have some more 'freedom' and moved across the country and while I DID enjoy the different lifestyle it only lasted about 4 mths then I bought some goats again. 

There is not a week that goes by where I have a moment when I think "if I didnt have goats I could be doing that" but I think it is normal enough to think like that. I dont regret having them, but sometimes I get a bit wistful. 

I can see myself some time much further down the track taking a break from goats and simply having some dry does as pets, which will allow me to have that more flexible lifestyle, but at the moment I have too much drive to achieve breeding goals and the goats havent quite driven me batty just yet! Possibly if/when we have kids I can see myself maybe toning down the goat herd for a while especially while the kids are little, but I reckon when I am eventually old enough to retire I will be the "crazy old goat lady" once again. 

If it really does get you down consistently, maybe do what I did and just try a different lifestyle for a while. I actually free leased the goats out for 2 yrs in case I wanted them back after that. Let me tell you, you will figure out pretty quick which lifestyle is for you. 

Lots of hugs cos I know how it feels xxxx


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Don't change who you are for anyone or anything it's never worth it. The real challenge in life isn't to fit in, it's to find the people that fit you.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Some people think I'm a weirdo for loving goats. Some people go on about how much they hate goats and I just ignore them. 
The best thing to do is embrace that it's who you are and find people who are accepting of it. I thought my boyfriend might think I'm crazy for loving goats, but instead he takes me to letting zoos to get my goat fix and a few days ago he surprised me with little models of a goat and a kid for my shelf. 
If people aren't mature enough to get over the fact that you have and enjoy goats then they aren't really worth your energy, time, or emotions.  :hug:


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Paige said:


> Some days, I just want to be normal. Some times, being the weird girl who milks goats for a hobby totally sucks.  All or nothing. That's how it is. I can't be the competitive showman and breeder if I am halfway in an halfway out. Parties, vacation, breaks. I can't simply take a break from my animals. Sometimes I take pride in being "The goat girl"'. People tell me I am determined and disciplined and that many kids my age can't do what I do. I feel accomplished. But other times, I would rather be normal than accomplished. I can fit in, but the goats always come up. Either someone makes a snarky comment about me being The goat freak, or I end up being able to do something or go somewhere because of them. Sometimes, I just want to throw in the towel. Other times I want to strangle myself for even considering it. I think I'm bipolar. *End of rant*


I don't know how old you are or if in Jr. High or High school. But I can tell you, you have to live for you, not for someone else. It is one of the hardest lessons to learn and some never do.

Think of it this way, most kids that are not into goats have something else going on in their lives that takes up their time as well such as sports, cheerleading, drama club, science fair - something. You can't just take off and go on a vacation when you have a big game coming up or finals or whatever. So, I don't think being different is the issue. The issue I think is in finding yourself.

From your comments it sounds like you're riding the fence on what you really want to do. So maybe you need a break to try other things for awhile and see where your interests are. We've all been there - trying to find out who we are. And now is the time to do it. You're young and that's what it's all about at this age. Maybe you got into goats and goat showing at a young age, maybe your parents helped you start out. It was fun for awhile, but now you're wondering if it is what you really want to do. That's okay to feel that way. I know lots of kids that started out in sports and were really good at it and enjoyed it for awhile, but then they just kinda lost interest in it. They didn't want to disappoint their parents, friends, teachers, so they kept doing it but their heart wasn't their. It happens.

Eventually though when it comes to the point that you are doing something because you feel you have to and not because it is something you want to do and look forward to doing, you have to move on. I'm not saying that's where you are at, but if more often than not you feel like uughhh I just don't want to do this today, then it's time to start thinking about a change. Take time to figure things out. Find out who you are and what you want to do. Nobody know you better than you and You are all that matters.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Sometimes I feel the same way. But just find those who can understand your 'weird' obsessions and doesn't care. They aren't your real friends if they don't like you for liking goats


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm in your shoes, day-in and day-out. I work, I'm called "The Goat Girl." I am proud to wear that name because I have actually taught some of our clients and the vet tech some pretty cool things (in my opinion). At school, I don't have any friends (except for one) and I honest to God (sorry God!) think it's got something to do with goats. One boy who owns/shows cattle tried telling me goats were stupid. I told him there is no such thing as a stupid animal. Goats are very intelligent. They do stupid things in smart ways.


----------



## jbreithaupt (Jun 24, 2012)

I grew up the "horse girl" too. IN A PRIVATE CATHOLIC PREP SCHOOL !!!!! And you know the crazy thing, all those people who teased me for my boots and jeans now envy me for having had that great experience. They all think that their years during that time was boring and uneventful!! How crazy is that. I am now called "ole mcdonald" at work for my passions. 12 goats, 4 horses, 11 dogs and a cat. But guess who they call when a horse needs relocated, when mrs whoevers animals get out in the highway, or when a hunter gets lost on the refuge (I'm a mounted patrol search and rescue leader). And guess who they call when one of their kids wants to come see baby goats or puppies for a school project. OH and never have I had as many friends as I have since I got a pack of beagles!!!! It's crazy how many people come out of the woodworks wanting to go rabbit hunting with me and my dogs!!!

I have always always said that I will never be what is considered normal, after all what is normal and who gets to choose what is ??? Maybe all of us are normal and the rest of the people who don't have goats, and horses and dogs and farms are not normal. After all, years ago, everybody had farms of some sort to raise their family.

Don't let anyone ever tell you that you aren't perfect in every way!!! *GOD created each and every one of us and He doesn't make mistakes!!!*


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Lots of GREAT advice given!
All of life is like that. There will always be people who pick on those who don't do things the "accepted" way.
It's nice to have people like and accept you. But there comes a point when you have to make the choice between living the life your peers think you should live, and living the life that _God_ designed you for. If you have a love for goats, or art, or music - anything _good_ - then it's a gift from Him, and you shouldn't squelch it just to please society. True fulfillment is found not in pleasing society (a rather dubious judge of worth), but in pleasing God. That isn't just theory - it's fact, tried and proven!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Amen milkmaid!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

I was that nerdy, tall, lanky not very curvy tomboy in school. My nose was always in a book. Teenagers are cruelest in my opinion. We won't say how many years ago that was either. It is wonderful that you are so passionate about something such as goats at your age. Well now I'm a mom and a wife and a nurse and I raise my goats, chickens, and rabbits. I love to make natural products for myself and my family. Making herbal remedies is my passion. I provide for my family and that gives me a sense of accomplishment. You are learning valuable lessons and will have knowledge that others won't. I love natural health and even though people think I'm still on the strange side, they come to me when they need to know what to do when conventional medicine can't help them or has failed them. Don't be afraid to be you. Your true friends will be there for you. I have had by bff since I was 3 years old. Ok I'll tell you, Im 38 years old so that is a long darn time to have a friend. Never be embarrassed by who you are. Our uniqueness is what makes this world a beautiful place. You will one day be able to help others, teach others and guide others with what you are learning today. So hold your head high and do NOT let other people and their jealousies hold you back. :hug:


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Paige- i feel for yah -I am the 44 year old single gal-yah the wierd one who milks-<insert gasp> GOATS!!! "doesnt it taste wierd?" " what can you use that for?" Phew goats stink!" I know--I plan my vacation around kidding times nad stay home-i am going to the nationals this year and started looking for a suitable goat sitter over 6 months in advance-trust me kiddo you will be a much more well rounded kid growing up with a better work ethic and therefore you will get better jobs--Good for you I say--BTW I was the weirdo kid that milked cows by hand and liked it at your age


----------



## RatchfordHoney (Nov 7, 2012)

Dang, what I wouldn't have given for some goats in high school. I rode horses for some people, but all I had was chickens. People teased me and called me a "goat roper" back then, but I aged out of awkward and blew them away with my awesomeness at our 10 year reunion. The cheerleaders are still mean to me, but now it's because their jock husbands notice me. Keep being YOU...and remember that your goats will ALWAYS love you.


----------

